# Molly has gone to Rainbow Bridge



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just thought I would let you all know my sweet little westie Molly went to Rainbow Bridge yesterday. She had Addisons Disease from 9 months old and in the last month she developed Kidney disease. She was attending Glasgow Vet School and was admitted twice to be given fluids which helped at first. The first lot of fluids kept her levels good for a month but the second lot only worked for two days. We got her home on Saturday and took her back on Monday for a check up but the levels had increased. The vet told us to take her home and see how she got on as these levels may be her level and see if we could get her to eat as she was losing weight. I had to phone them yesterday afternoon as she was looking very unwell. When we got there she walked in with her tail wagging so I started to have second thoughts, The vet said he would do some emergency blood tests to check her Addisons but she started to wobble when she walked so he checked her calcium and glucose as well. The Addisons levels were the best they had been but her kidney levels had almost doubled since Monday and her calcium levels were high as well so the decision was made. My hubby and I stayed with her until she went to sleep and the vet was absolutely brilliant. It was so peaceful at the end. Just feel so sad as she was only 6 (would have been 7 in September). The vet said we had done all we could for her and got her through her Addisons when other owners would not have been able to cope with it.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss : (


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss,

R.I.P Molly! Run free at rainbow bridge!


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Molly.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Molly.

So Heart breaking when they leave us. Memories will help you through until you meet again.x

R.I.P Molly and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Rip molly run free at the bridge with my boy Bob26/3/2013.xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss,
Run free at the bridge Molly, knowing you were truly loved.xxx


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I told her I loved her right up until her last heartbeat.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Molly


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

real sorry for your loss


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

R.I.P. Molly


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I too am very sorry about your lovely Molly. I sometimes think certain animals who are destined to have long term health problems are sent to those who they know will love and care for them 101% and give them the best life. You were Molly's angels. 
Sleep well Molly. xx


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for your kind thoughts. Charity I think you are right as when we went to get Molly my hubby and daughter had picked a different dog but I chose Molly. Who knows she may not have had the life she had if we hadn't got her


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

RIP Molly. 

It's never easy to say goodbye, but it sounds as if she had a wonderful life, full of love and care. Not all dogs, or people, have that luxury.

My condolences are with you and your family.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear that you have lost Molly.
Always such a hard and heartbreaking decision. 

Im sure that Molly had a wonderful life with you and knew how much she was loved.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Molly at Rainbow Bridge.

Although I know how much it hurts now, I hope with time you will be able to remember her again with a smile and think about all the good times.

A Bridge Called Love 

It takes us back to brighter years, 
to happier sunlit days 
and to precious moments 
that will be with us always. 
And these fond recollections 
are treasured in the heart 
to bring us always close to those 
from whom we had to part. 

There is a bridge of memories 
from earth to Heaven above... 
It keeps our dear ones near us
It's the bridge that we call love.

Author Unknown


----------

